# Multimedia Laptop for Home Use - Research for future purchase



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2012)

*[Updated] Multimedia Laptop for Home Use*

I have a HP DV6602 AU which was bought almost 5 yrs ago. I want to replace that laptop with a new one. 
Link for that thread 

I will be buying the laptop two months later in next 15-20 days.. I created this thread early as I need to do research on the products and then shortlist them and based on the price I need to save money. I was thinking about Mac Book previously, but I think its a overkill for the use and my dad would hate OS X ..  so going for a smaller budget.

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)*
Rs. 35,000-50,000 (flexible) 
*
2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*
Mainstream - 15"

*3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
Best quality required, I would prefer good after sales services and also if there is extended warranty/post warranty AMC etc..  
Dont Like: HP ... specially a laptop which looks like this HP Pavilion G6-2005AX

*4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?*
Home Use: used by family members For surfing, watching videos/online, Music(primary - iTunes), casual gaming(I already have a good enough system to play mainstream games) 
*
5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?*
I think 1366 x 768 is the standard for 15" screen. Matte preferred but can settle for Glossy if hardware is good. 

*6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)*
Will check prices online as well as in SP Road Bangalore, ill go for which ever is cheap. 
I will also check Other retailers like Chrome, eZone etc. 

the laptop use
95% of the time its home use only. 

Dad - iTunes(including CD Ripping), Youtube, Movies, Surfing, Excel - I haven't seen him do anything else other than these.
Brother - Internet Banking, Surfing, Games - Flash mostly. (may be some popcap kinda games)
Sis-In-Law - Surfing, Movies 
Me- Troubleshooting in case anything goes wrong 

I prefer Intel due to the bad performance issue I faced with my current laptop(AMD), but I am completely open for AMD solution too. 
I feel 3rd gen Core i3 would be sufficient, but if Core i5 Comes into the budget then ill be happy 
4GB RAM , 500GB/s] 1TB HDD, DVD Drive
Win 7 Home Premium need and also to be included in the budget.. can add 2-3K if total cost exceeds 40K..

EDIT: Update. My laptops Audio has failed. so I spoke to my dad and he said lets go for a new one.

Initially I was planing to buy the laptop but my dad said he will pay  . so I can add additional 10-15K to the budget from my end.

*His requirement - Should be Fast and Loads of Space *


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Dont Like: HP ... specially a laptop which looks like this HP Pavilion G6-2005AX


lol 

Lenovo G580 or Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 10, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Dont Like: HP ... specially a laptop which looks like this HP Pavilion G6-2005AX





Sam said:


> lol



He is correct tbh 

btw Charan, Lenovo has a offer currently to extend the warranty to 3 yrs for free.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 10, 2012)

Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN is the best option for you at your budget.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 11, 2012)

Sam said:


> lol
> 
> Lenovo G580 or Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN.



LOL I didn't realize that you had started that HP G6 2005AX thread.... no offense .. I didn't like the design at all   also my sis in law used to work for HP, ill get trashed if I say anything against HP at home 


Both laptops look quite good and specs are also good, Looks wise I liked Lenovo. 
I also found this Samsung NP300E5X-S01IN NP300E5X-S01IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook , 750GB HDD and GT 610M . 

need to see all the specs closely.. 

In the mean time, can you guys also suggest AMD Alternates..

EDIT:  I need to add Win 7 Home Premium to the budget in-case the OS doesn't come installed with one which is true in the above models.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 11, 2012)

RCuber said:


> LOL I didn't realize that you had started that HP G6 2005AX thread.... no offense .. I didn't like the design at all



i have used the laptop for 2-3 days and my only complain was, its a bit too thick compared to Lenovos that i have used.



RCuber said:


> Both laptops look quite good and specs are also good, Looks wise I liked Lenovo.
> I also found this Samsung NP300E5X-S01IN NP300E5X-S01IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook , 750GB HDD and GT 610M .



GT610 is useless. Don't know why the added such a crap GPU. Performance is same as HD4000.
Samsung NP300V5A-A08IN, Lenovo Z5807 & Samsung Series 3. the first Samsung looks the best with a single tone colour and the last one too but its yet to be available and may get priced at 35k+.



RCuber said:


> EDIT:  I need to add Win 7 Home Premium to the budget in-case the OS doesn't come installed with one which is true in the above models.



both Samsung have W7 Premium and Lenovo has Basic. Also i don't think 2nd gen or 3rd gen will make much difference in this case as popcap games are light ones and any processor can run them easily.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2012)

Update.. My laptop's Audio has failed.. so will be going for the laptop in next 15-20 days. Please advise.

I have edited the OP.. please check.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2012)

How is this laptop? Samsung NP300V5A-S0GIN 2nd gen Ci5/4GB/1TB/1GB graphics/Win 7 HP


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2012)

looks really premium though price is slightly on the higher side. should have been 37-38k. 3rd gen i5 with no GPU would have kept price low. go for it.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2012)

Will be buying on 3rd or 4th, so I still have ~15 days to decide.. I still feel The Lenovo model you suggested as the best looking. will checkout local vendors for demo.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2012)

3k more for Core i5. premium looks, Windows 7 Premium, bigger HDD is worth it. Actually considering 3rd gen Core i5 based Samsung without Windows 7 can be bought for 34k, 40k looks high.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2012)

Sam said:


> 3k more for Core i5. premium looks, Windows 7 Premium, bigger HDD is worth it. Actually considering 3rd gen Core i5 based Samsung without Windows 7 can be bought for 34k, 40k looks high.


errr... I got a bit confused with your reply  which model are you referring to?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2012)

i am comparing the Samsung you selected (40k) against the lenovo (36- 37k) i suggested at the beginning.


----------



## adnan87 (Aug 23, 2012)

You can check below one as well..
SVE15116EN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

you can get it for around 42-43k..


----------



## RCuber (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ its a nice config, I would buy it personally, but for my dad not a good option.. 
-ve I found in that model
500GB HDD 
Win7 HB
Battery - Bundled Battery lasts only 2.5 hrs


----------



## RCuber (Aug 24, 2012)

Update: My dad says why so expensive laptop for his purpose  I told him I will give half of the amount .. he says no.. you invest in LIC  will try to convince for the Samsung model else I need to recheck for a lower budget..


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 25, 2012)

I went through all your posts and found that Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN will be the best option.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 4, 2012)

Update:  I told my dad that the Samsung laptop I have chosen would last for 5 years. he seemed ok with that .. 

BTW how is Samsung post sales service? how is the RMA/ Service turn around time?


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 5, 2012)

^^^^
Its pretty good.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2012)

All the research gone to waste  .. my dad says he now wants a PC .. I had tried to convince him for the Samsung Laptop, but he wants a Desktop now... 

Thank you all for suggestion really appreciate it. 

@Mods. Please close this thread .. will open a new thread for Desktop configuration.


----------



## dsmarty (Oct 8, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> He is correct tbh
> 
> btw Charan, Lenovo has a offer currently to extend the warranty to 3 yrs for free.




I am planning to buy lenovo same model. Can you please tell me how can I extend warranty to 3 years?


----------



## p!e (Oct 8, 2012)

^^ The offer is applicable only for Lenovo *Ideapad series (Z Series/U Series)*

Lenovo


----------

